# Diabetic Foot check



## carol57 (Oct 11, 2011)

Have just joined forum although have been reading daily for a long time. Thanks for all the help that I have picked up here.  Went for annual diabetic check today have been diagnosed type 2 for 3 years am now in complete panic mode as nurse could not find any pulses in either of my feet.  She has made appointment for me to see her at main surgery in next Thursday but would give me no explanation to what this means.  Got to have dopplar test I think she said.  Any information on this would be appreciated as am in complete panic mode. Where can these pulses have disappeared to in both feet in 12 months!


----------



## Klocky (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Carol, welcome to the forum and sorry that you are feeling a bit panicky.  I've never heard of that test but since the nurse is happy to do it next Thursday at the surgery rather than send you rushing off for specialist treatment is probably a good sign that it might not be as bad as you think.

Hoping that all goes well for you, good luck and keep us informed.

PS, I just googled dopplar test and it would seem that its similar to a blood pressure test but done on your ankles.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Carol, welcome to the forum  How did the nurse look for the pulses - with her fingers? As far as I know the doppler test involves using a handheld machine to detect the pulses. Some people have weak pulses anyway (I do) so try not to panic, it's just a more accurate way of testing. Do you feel you have any problems with your feet?


----------



## carol57 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi thanks for your quick replies.  Have wanted to join forum for so long but have never quite plucked up courage.  Takes a panic sometimes to spur me into action.  Nurse just checked with her fingers on feet.  Have no other foot problems at all. She did say that lack of pulses could go hand in hand with mild retinopathy i have recently been diagnosed with.

Have not had good day went from doctors for tuesday swim and pool closed for emergency repairs.  Went home and then went to art group in pm at local church to find huge funeral taking place. So went home and decided to have a panic!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

carol57 said:


> Hi thanks for your quick replies.  Have wanted to join forum for so long but have never quite plucked up courage.  Takes a panic sometimes to spur me into action.  Nurse just checked with her fingers on feet.  Have no other foot problems at all. She did say that lack of pulses could go hand in hand with mild retinopathy i have recently been diagnosed with.
> 
> Have not had good day went from doctors for tuesday swim and pool closed for emergency repairs.  Went home and then went to art group in pm at local church to find huge funeral taking place. So went home and decided to have a panic!



I'm glad you decided to join Carol, we can support the people best if we know they exist  

You've had quite a day, I hope that tomorrow everything goes right for you to compensate  I worry about my feet because I'm a runner, but I also suffer from cold feet which can be a sign of reduced blood flow. However, I had cold feet long before I was diagnosed so I'm not blaming the diabetes! Things were worse in the few months after my diagnosis when my control wasn't quite so good - I even got chilblains for the frst time in 50 years! Now, my feet just get cold, usually at night. Try and keep as active as you can. How are you finding managing your diabetes? Are you on any medication fr it?


----------



## carol57 (Oct 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm glad you decided to join Carol, we can support the people best if we know they exist
> 
> You've had quite a day, I hope that tomorrow everything goes right for you to compensate  I worry about my feet because I'm a runner, but I also suffer from cold feet which can be a sign of reduced blood flow. However, I had cold feet long before I was diagnosed so I'm not blaming the diabetes! Things were worse in the few months after my diagnosis when my control wasn't quite so good - I even got chilblains for the frst time in 50 years! Now, my feet just get cold, usually at night. Try and keep as active as you can. How are you finding managing your diabetes? Are you on any medication fr it?



Have always had cold feet nothing new there and chilblains i remember the pain of them as child. Also used to get chilbains on my ears!  Am on Metformin 500 SR once a day.  Used to be on 3 meftormin a day but reduced now to 1 a day. All credit goes to this forum low carb and all the info picked up. Hba1c today was 41 when asked what it was in old money nurse did not have conversion so still non the wiser.  Hba1c was 9.5 on diagnosis so lots of swimming, low carb, portion control! and weight loss all info from here and hba1c improved slowly over 3 years.  will have to google what 41 means. Was too panicky over feet!  Husband just come home and is now trying to find pulse in his feet! Thanks for support.


----------



## Steff (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi and welcome Carol to the forum


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

carol57 said:


> Have always had cold feet nothing new there and chilblains i remember the pain of them as child. Also used to get chilbains on my ears!  Am on Metformin 500 SR once a day.  Used to be on 3 meftormin a day but reduced now to 1 a day. All credit goes to this forum low carb and all the info picked up. Hba1c today was 41 when asked what it was in old money nurse did not have conversion so still non the wiser.  Hba1c was 9.5 on diagnosis so lots of swimming, low carb, portion control! and weight loss all info from here and hba1c improved slowly over 3 years.  will have to google what 41 means. Was too panicky over feet!  Husband just come home and is now trying to find pulse in his feet! Thanks for support.



41 is just under 6% in old money, so that's brilliant Carol - well done!


----------



## slipper (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Carole, welcome to forum.. I had a doplar test Ithink, last week. It was like an ultra sound test on pregnant ladies, but simply a smaller unit and used on the ankles.

I wouldn't worry too much, as the podiatrist, in my case, had to search for the pulses, but when found, were quit strong.

PS, I was diagnosed with mild Retinopathy too, but no treatment required.


----------



## carol57 (Oct 11, 2011)

slipper said:


> Hi Carole, welcome to forum.. I had a doplar test Ithink, last week. It was like an ultra sound test on pregnant ladies, but simply a smaller unit and used on the ankles.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much, as the podiatrist, in my case, had to search for the pulses, but when found, were quit strong.
> 
> PS, I was diagnosed with mild Retinopathy too, but no treatment required.


Th

Thanks very much. I dont think pulses are too easy to find as you say  hubby very fit have had trouble finding them on him.  Dont remember having this test at previous annual db check up.  Still worried but thats me. thanks for all responses.


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Carol and welcome to the forums. I'm glad you decided to join in after reading for a while, and I'm glad you feel you have benefited from what you've read.

In any case a big well done on your HbA1c and your reduction in meds. You've done incredibly well and I'm so pleased you think some of that is down to us!

At my podiatrists they use the Doppler test every time I go for a check up rather than just rely on using their fingers. Hopefully you'll find everything is okay when you have yours done. If your feet are always cold and you have a history of chilblanes you may have slow circulation and that might be the problem with your pulses. It sounds like you certainly have done everything in your power to keep your diabetes under control. You can do no more than that. Please keep in touch now you have plucked up the courage to join. It will be lovely to get to know you better. Take care. XXXXX


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 11, 2011)

carol57 said:


> Th
> 
> Thanks very much. I dont think pulses are too easy to find as you say  hubby very fit have had trouble finding them on him.  Dont remember having this test at previous annual db check up.  Still worried but thats me. thanks for all responses.



Welcome to the forum Carol57,

When you are worried just think of my favourite quote:-

"Worrying is like a rocking chair; gives you something to do but doesn't get you anywhere". 

Amanda x


----------



## am64 (Oct 11, 2011)

welcome to the forum from me too....my nursey at the surgery always does a doppler test as well as a buzzy type thing that i have to tell her when i can feel it .... but i know that im lucky my surgery is excellent x ...if mine can do it why dont the others?
glad you've plucked up the courage to join... remember no question is regarded silly here x


----------



## carol57 (Oct 11, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Hi Carol and welcome to the forums. I'm glad you decided to join in after reading for a while, and I'm glad you feel you have benefited from what you've read.
> 
> In any case a big well done on your HbA1c and your reduction in meds. You've done incredibly well and I'm so pleased you think some of that is down to us!
> 
> At my podiatrists they use the Doppler test every time I go for a check up rather than just rely on using their fingers. Hopefully you'll find everything is okay when you have yours done. If your feet are always cold and you have a history of chilblanes you may have slow circulation and that might be the problem with your pulses. It sounds like you certainly have done everything in your power to keep your diabetes under control. You can do no more than that. Please keep in touch now you have plucked up the courage to join. It will be lovely to get to know you better. Take care. XXXXX



Oh thanks for all your lovely replies.  I have wanted to join for ages but just read and read and taken note which i know not believe has led to me reducing my hbaic.  Am going to to bed to night a lot calmer and easier thanks to you all.  It will be great to know  you of you personally now i have joined after lurking for years and i love the sense of humour that comes through even in difficult times on the forum.


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 11, 2011)

And now you can join in and be part of it all! Reading other people's comments and problems is helpful but I know from personal experience, and you do too now, that it's so much better when you get your own answers all to yourself. Sleep well tonight! XXXXXX


----------



## carol57 (Oct 20, 2011)

Just an update to foot check.  Went today and had dopplar test done.  All is well as nurse found the pulses with dopplar test but was still unable to find them with her hands.  Anyway am pleased I have pulses may be they just hide or some peoples are more difficult to find.  Same nurse has always been able to find them on previous db checks. I am happy.

Thanks to everyone for all your support last week when I was having my panic.  Would be interesting to hear of other peoples experiences when having their feet checked.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2011)

Great to hear Carol, must be a big relief!


----------



## Steff (Oct 20, 2011)

Carol thats terrific news pleased the check went ok


----------



## Tina63 (Oct 21, 2011)

My son had his feet checked by our GP back in about February.  He explained to us that most people have 2 pulse points in their feet, but about 10% only have one.  He could find one strong one, and one very weak one in each foot, but just dismissed that as fine.  I don't know whether my son will get his feet checked at the hospital in December on his 'Annual Review' as it's still within his first year so haven't been through one of those yet.  Will report back in due course!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 21, 2011)

About 2 years ago nursie couldn't find mine, never had a prob before.  Subsequently upon reading this bit of info on his screen, GP raised his eyes skywards and found em himself NP !

I think what she said to you about the mild retinopathy was a bit naughty too - a bit like she is 'willing' complications upon you.  To be polite - bollards to that one!


----------

